# Paint.net problem



## kellio (Jul 18, 2010)

I’ve been using paint.net for a couple of years without a problem. However when I tried to use it today, I got the “Paint.net has encountered a problem and needs to close” message.

I tried several of the usual fixes to no avail including trying to un-install it with a view to reinstalling it. However when I try to uninstall it I’m getting a pop up saying:
” There is a problem with this Windows Installer package.
A program required for this install to complete could not be run.
Contact your support personnel or package vendor”

When I close that box, I get another box saying “Fatal error during installation”

I tried this several times and downloaded it again from several different sites in the hope that it would update but it seems that I can’t uninstall it so I can’t re-install it.

Any suggestions would be gratefully appreciated as I use this software often.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Paint.net attempts to update itself automatically every time you run it, so maybe they've upgraded some part of the update feature, and it now needs a newer version of Windows Installer. Or it could be that there's a problem with your Windows system files that is causing some kind of conflict.

Download *Windows Installer 4.5*.

Install and reboot, then try installing Paint.net again.


----------



## rich3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Get RealWorld Paint.COM instead, it does not require newest updates, is faster than .net, also free and has layer styles like Photoshop and can use its plug-ins.

*http://www.rw-designer.com/image-editor*


----------

